# Rapido 7087 water ingress



## careful1 (Feb 6, 2010)

My 2005 rapido 7087 has a wet soggy section of floor underneath behind wheel arch.The inside floor is dry and the leak is coming through the side skirt.It is only the outer 4mm ply that is wet and I will try and repair myself any advice on removing skirt would be helpful.If I am unable to repair can anyone recommend a reliable workshop in the Bournemouth area.many thanks


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> careful1 said:
> 
> 
> > If I am unable to repair can anyone recommend a reliable workshop in the Bournemouth area.many thanks
> ...


----------

